# Wood Wolf log splitter...SS knockoff anyone use one?



## Slick (Apr 23, 2009)

When my tax refund gets here I need a splitter...time is precious to me but a new Super Split is out of the budget....saw some guys talking about the Wood Wolf knockoff a while back...I'm pretty interested but would like to hear from someone who has one? Anyone touch one of these? 
I also like that I can get this somewhat stripped down and do my own hitch, wheels etc....if I go hydraulic I'll probably build my own I have a full fab shop but I do like the speed of these which is making me think twice about hydraulic...

Anyone use a wood wolf?

http://thewoodwolf.com/index.html


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll give you a bump on this one.

I've mentioned the WW a couple of times in the past and I've never really had anyone express must interest. The was one guy not to long ago that said he was going to look into one (the thread was here in the firewood section), but I never heard any more on it.

I own a SS myself, but if I were on a limited budget, I'd buy a WW before I bought a traditional hydraulic splitter (I don't think I'll own another one of those!). The early WW products looked very rough, but the most recent pictures and products show on their website like much better. In fact the splitter looks almost identical to the SS, other than the production table, which I really like on the SS.

Good luck and keep us posted if you buy one!


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Here you go Slick. You might want to send him a PM or email to see how he likes it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=58171&page=5&highlight=wood+wolf


----------



## Slick (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah thanks, I saw that guy said he bought one...but with 1 post I wasn't to sure...I see he's been on here since then so mabye I'll check with him. 
Thought there was another post on here where people in the area said they saw them at dealers???? Anyone?


----------



## super3 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting to see either of these machines splitting the knarly stuff


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't know if this helps,

and I sure don't want to start a brand war.

Three of the local dealers are having "end of season" sales on in stock Timberwolfs. My neighbor is looking to replace his TSC 35 ton unit. They are not knocking off a lot maybe around 10%.

Might be worth a couple phone calls in your area.

Food for thought.

Take Care


----------



## Ductape (Apr 24, 2009)

super3 said:


> I'm still waiting to see either of these machines splitting the knarly stuff




I can't speak for the Wood Wolf, but I've run a couple Super Splits, and they litteraly slice right through gnarly stuff in the blink of an eye.


----------



## pickwood (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe you guys about the SS- but I have yet to see a video showing the SS challenged- everytrhing is small and nice and straight- where is the challenge. The other thing that bothers me- the SS is always wobbeling when you see the videos of splitting the small stuff= somebody prove me wrong.




:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 25, 2009)

*E-mail is Dead*

I wrote an e-mail to Wood Wolf and it died (no Yahoo address). The website also no longer shows the video.

Is this company still in business or being sued by Super Split for violation of patent law? Forum please advise and TIA.


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> I wrote an e-mail to Wood Wolf and it died (no Yahoo address). The website also no longer shows the video.
> 
> Is this company still in business or being sued by Super Split for violation of patent law? Forum please advise and TIA.




The website still shows the video if you click on the "movie" link from the index page. You will need quicktime to view.

http://thewoodwolf.com/


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 25, 2009)

I looked at the video, and I learned something.


I learned that company is dishonest. 


I'm not arguing the design against a conventional hydraulic - obviously it IS faster.


But they did their movie with a very small hydraulic, and then they throttled it way down to make their machine look even better. NO hydraulic is THAT slow.


It might be a good machine, it might not. I don't know.


But I know I'd never buy from them. If you have to stage phony comparisons to show off your product, you aren't getting my money.


----------



## Slick (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not sure about the throttled down thing but I've seen hydraulics close to that slow...did they pick the fastest hydraulic out there..no..but I don't think that hyraulic is that radically slower than some I've seen. 

Anyway I found one member on here who has one and is happy with it, split a few cords with it and seems to be happy with the company/owner. It's a small company for sure. My email hasn't been returned yet either which I don't like but the person who already has one said his email didn't get returned either but sounds like they/he prefers the phone...I'm not a fan of that in today's age but it's not a deal breaker for me either.


----------



## xmitsu10 (May 23, 2009)

Slick said:


> I'm not sure about the throttled down thing but I've seen hydraulics close to that slow...did they pick the fastest hydraulic out there..no..but I don't think that hyraulic is that radically slower than some I've seen.
> 
> Anyway I found one member on here who has one and is happy with it, split a few cords with it and seems to be happy with the company/owner. It's a small company for sure. My email hasn't been returned yet either which I don't like but the person who already has one said his email didn't get returned either but sounds like they/he prefers the phone...I'm not a fan of that in today's age but it's not a deal breaker for me either.



Hey Slick? I am the member you were talking about. Did you ever reach Gordon at Wood Wolf? I got to get out there and get splitting with mine soon.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 24, 2009)

pickwood said:


> I have yet to see a video showing the SS challenged- everything is small and nice and straight- where is the challenge.





BlueRidgeMark said:


> They did their movie with a very small hydraulic, and then they throttled it way down to make their machine look even better. NO hydraulic is THAT slow.



I was thinking the same things, that movie is plainly rigged... 

On the other hand, if that wood is representative of what you usually split, and you have a hydraulic splitter with a 6 OPM (ounce per minute) pump, then it may be an accurate representation of what you will experience.

Ian


----------



## Richard_ (May 24, 2009)

rigged or not , I have yet too see a hydraulic splitter split that fast


----------



## Slick (May 24, 2009)

xmitsu10 said:


> Hey Slick? I am the member you were talking about. Did you ever reach Gordon at Wood Wolf? I got to get out there and get splitting with mine soon.




Hey there  Still haven't called but I will, haven't bought a splitter yet but I will...hopefully it works out with Gordon and the Wolf...I got the money set aside but got onto other things this spring and was in a mode shopping for a mini-skid steer which I just picked up yesterday  so the splitter is still on the list...got a ton of stuff in still in rounds right now.


----------



## Keevan (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there any reviews on this splitter?


----------



## xmitsu10 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Happy so far*

I've had mine since 10/08 and have split about 2 cords with it so far. I think it's a great machine and splits wood very fast and efficient. I have split some knarly stuff and it can take a few times to get through it but I expect that. The machine must be on fairly level ground to work well. Because of the speed, I am able to split the wood into smaller pieces quickly which allows it to dry faster. 

Since you live in the Lakes Region, Barnstead, NH is not too far from you. Gordon at Wood Wolf will be happy to give you a demo of it's operation. If you can live knowing that most of the components come from China, the price can't be beat.

Mark


----------



## Keevan (Jun 25, 2009)

Thankyou for you post Mark, I thought maybe it had a Chinese engine. I thought about checking them out. I know they cost alot less than the super split.I do have this bad habit about purchasing things on the whim.So I didn't want to go over there with out reading some reviews on them. Thank again


----------



## xmitsu10 (Jun 25, 2009)

Keevan said:


> Thankyou for you post Mark, I thought maybe it had a Chinese engine. I thought about checking them out. I know they cost alot less than the super split.I do have this bad habit about purchasing things on the whim.So I didn't want to go over there with out reading some reviews on them. Thank again



It is a Chinese engine but I think most Honda engines are assembled in China. Gordon buys them from the plant that assembles them for Honda. All the parts are interchangeable with Honda parts. It looks and runs like a 6.5 horse Honday engine. I've been very happy so far and he has sold quite a few. 

Mark


----------



## nhlogga (Jul 2, 2009)

A friend of mine bought a wolf a couple of years ago. i looked it over and i believe it is comprable to the smallest splitter ss makes. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. been around ss my whole life. my grand father bought a brand new one in the late '70's early 80's and split thousansd of cords with them. in my opinion ss is the only way to go. there was another ss type splitter on the market a few years ago. it was made by Gripo. That was a great splitter after a couple of modifications
(tray.lift kit) but the price wasn't much less than a true ss.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 31, 2009)

*????*

Are they still around???


----------



## rmotoman (Dec 31, 2009)

Just tried the website it was up and working. 

I was interested too but for now the Huskee 22 ton is good enough.

thewoodwolf.com


----------



## flotek (Jan 1, 2010)

wow i had no idea a splitter could be that fast but no one mentioned price ..so how much?


----------



## rmotoman (Jan 1, 2010)

The price is listed at $1425 plus accessories and shipping.


----------



## flotek (Jan 2, 2010)

rmotoman said:


> The price is listed at $1425 plus accessories and shipping.



neat but not for that ...i could go buy a good old reliable husky 22 ton for $999 at tractor supply down the road any day of the week and be splitting the same day


----------

